# ginera



## Qcumber

I have come across this sentence from a blog:

*Kahit na parang ginera ang kwarto ko, alam ko kung nasaan ang bawat gamit sa kwarto na yun.*

It’s easy to understand:
= Although my room is a mess, I know where everything [every tool] is (in that room). 

This is the first time I come across the term *ginera*. It is not entered in my dictionary. Does anybody know its origin, its exact meaning, and what accents its should have?
ginéra
ginérà
ginerá
ginerâ


----------



## Aku

_Ginera_ is an inflection of the verb _gerahin = to wage war, to ravage by war_, and is in the past tense_._ The root word of _gerahin _is _gera_ (or as some would say, but I personally would not recommend, _giyera_), and has the Spanish word _guerra_ (war) as its origin.

In this case, the author of the blog would most likely have meant that "the room may be an absolute mess or worse, a total wreck".


----------



## Qcumber

Aku said:


> _Ginera_ is an inflection of the verb _gerahin = to wage war, to ravage by war_, and is in the past tense_._ The root word of _gerahin _is _gera_ (or as some would say, but I personally would not recommend, _giyera_), and has the Spanish word _guerra_ (war) as its origin.





Aku said:


> In this case, the author of the blog would most likely have meant that "the room may be an absolute mess or worse, a total wreck".



A fine explanation, Aku. Thanks a lot.
I only knew _giyéra_ in Tagalog. I didn't know _géra_ was used.
So _geráhin_ means "to destroy".


----------



## epistolario

My high school Filipino teacher corrected me in my essay for using *gera* instead of *giyera* but I found out that both are actually acceptable. (This is how her correction looked like: gera giyera )

In your example, the writer is simply using a _simile_ and an _analogy_ between a war-struck land and his messy room so it should not be taken literally.


----------



## Qcumber

Although abundantly documented and the more frequent, the form *giyéra* is odd, and I just can't see how Span. _guerra_ became Tag. _giyéra_.


----------



## mataripis

It is because there was a wrong choice of word. It is better to use " Dinumog" or "Ginulo".  1.) Kahit dinumog ang silid ko, alam ko pa rin naman kung nasaan ang mga gamit ko.


----------



## Aku

Qcumber said:


> Although abundantly documented and the more frequent, the form *giyéra* is odd, and I just can't see how Span. _guerra_ became Tag. _giyéra_.




I'm not an expert but it looks to me like the form *giyéra* resulted from stressing the vowel "e". This form may have been influenced by a linguistic feature of certain Spanish "radical" verbs (e.g., the "e" in words like pensar (to think), querer (to like; to love), or empezar (to start), becomes "ie" as in "pienso" (i think), "quiero" (i like), "empieza" (s/he, it starts).


----------



## Aku

mataripis said:


> It is because there was a wrong choice of word. It is better to use " Dinumog" or "Ginulo".  1.) Kahit dinumog ang silid ko, alam ko pa rin naman kung nasaan ang mga gamit ko.



The word "ginera" in the original sentence is perfectly acceptable. Nothing wrong with it.


----------



## mataripis

Aku said:


> The word "ginera" in the original sentence is perfectly acceptable. Nothing wrong with it.


para sa mga sanay sa Tagalog Maynila ay wala ngang diperensya pag ginamit ang salitang "giyera" pero dahil may maraming salita ang Tuwid managalog , mas malinaw kung gagamitin ang dating mga salita gaya ng ginulo o dinaluhong.Siguro gawin na lang nating informal ang "giyera" at nasa anyong formal ang mga binanggit kong salita para patas.


----------

